# [Taiwan NR] Rui-Jun Liu Square-1 13.94 avg of 5



## Jimmy Liu (Feb 16, 2015)

(15.71) 14.63 13.94 13.26 (11.47) = 13.94

Reach my goal in early 2015 is awesome!
I felt fulfilled in top 10 of the world, but I'll still keep practicing to pursue perfection!
I had gj tps of EP alg in 3rd solve, and I had EO skip in 5th solve which resulted in a good single.


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 16, 2015)

Yay found 3rd Taiwanese speed cuber here! Could you tell me where to learn Sq-1? I dunno how to solve xD 

(When is next Hsinchu Open?)


----------



## Iggy (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Berd (Feb 16, 2015)

Wow, Gj! How many algs do you know for Square 1? How many solves had parity?


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Feb 17, 2015)

Seanliu said:


> Yay found 3rd Taiwanese speed cuber here! Could you tell me where to learn Sq-1? I dunno how to solve xD



I suggest Lars method.



Seanliu said:


> (When is next Hsinchu Open?)



Probably late April or May.



> How many algs do you know for Square 1?



All EO & CP algs, and maybe ten EP algs.



> How many solves had parity?



Three, the first, the second and the forth one.


----------



## Berd (Feb 17, 2015)

Jimmy Liu said:


> I suggest Lars method.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many cube shape algs?


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 17, 2015)

GJ!
Close to beating my official average haha 

(Technically I'm Taiwanese too lol)


----------



## BrianJ (Feb 17, 2015)

Woah! Those solves had really great TPS! gj!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 18, 2015)

well done!


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Feb 18, 2015)

brandbest1 said:


> GJ!
> Close to beating my official average haha
> 
> (Technically I'm Taiwanese too lol)



Still left a lot of room for improvement!

How often do you come back to Taiwan? Maybe we could meet up somewhere!


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 18, 2015)

Jimmy Liu said:


> Still left a lot of room for improvement!
> 
> How often do you come back to Taiwan? Maybe we could meet up somewhere!



If you guys wanna meet up, I might be able to join, if you let me


----------



## Sauce (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice! Chinese speedcuber here, not Taiwanese


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Feb 18, 2015)

Seanliu said:


> If you guys wanna meet up, I might be able to join, if you let me



Maybe we could meet at a competition!
Why not went to Kaohsiung Winter Open 2015 just a few days ago?:confused:


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 18, 2015)

I'd be interested in meeting up with you guys too, but I won't be able to go to the competition at Tainan that is coming up in March.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Jimmy Liu said:


> Still left a lot of room for improvement!
> 
> How often do you come back to Taiwan? Maybe we could meet up somewhere!



Haha, I haven't been to Taiwan in a few years, maybe sometime in the next few summers perhaps?


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Feb 26, 2015)

brian724080 said:


> I'd be interested in meeting up with you guys too, but I won't be able to go to the competition at Tainan that is coming up in March.



Sorry, even you've been active in this forum, I still don't know your real name.
Have you joined WCA competitions , so that I am able to invite you to cuber's gathering.


----------

